

1 Week with Rockmelt: The Browser You Didn't Know You Wanted - dcpdx
http://startupruminations.com/2012/01/1-week-with-rockmelt-the-browser-you-didnt-know-you-wanted/

======
billpatrianakos
Honest review or thinly veiled PR? In Amy case I never much like the whole
"social browser" idea. The ones I've used seem very much like low quality
versions of the browser they're built on. Can't browser extensions replicate
the functionality of these browsers? I'm wondering why there has to be a
"social browser" instead of just an extension as these "social browsers" are
pretty much the same as the one their based off of except the extensions are
built in with no option to remove them.

Am I alone in disliking social browsers? I'd think that if there were a big
market for this sort of thing outside of extensions then the major browser
makers would just build them in by default in the first place. But, as always,
opinions aren't fact and I could be the odd man out on this.

